# Kandy Organic Green



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

any1 have any pictures with silver base vs gold base?
also any1 have pictures of the car from "today was a good day" i think its called family jewels?


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

SILVER BASED


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 27 2010, 12:03 AM~18670432
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.i like the dark patterns in it.did you just spray more coats over it right?its my first time painting so kandy might be a lil hard so i wanna try to get all my questions answered right


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Sep 27 2010, 08:49 PM~18677896
> *thanks.i like the dark patterns in it.did you just spray more coats over it right?its my first time painting so kandy might be a lil hard so i wanna try to get all my questions answered right
> *


i didn't spray the bike nor have i ever sprayed candy but the patterns are the organic green :happysad:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 27 2010, 10:39 PM~18678974
> *i didn't spray the bike nor have i ever sprayed candy but the patterns are the organic green  :happysad:
> *


yea i feel ya.not too many people over here spray kandy that i know of.thats why i wanna learn


----------



## HumboldtCruizen707 (Aug 1, 2010)

TTT


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Sep 29 2010, 07:57 PM~18696717
> *yea i feel ya.not too many people over here spray kandy that i know of.thats why i wanna learn
> *


  i plan on learning soon to ,Good luck


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

i like green.... :biggrin:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Sep 30 2010, 07:08 AM~18699917
> *i like  green.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 me too its my favorite color :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Sep 27 2010, 11:46 PM~18679021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## flaco361 (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks to me like the bike was painted with a silver base, then patterned using another color base then kandy over the whole thing


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Oct 1 2010, 10:29 AM~18711135
> *Looks to me like the bike was painted with a silver base, then patterned using another color base then kandy over the whole thing
> *


x2 :0


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

hok. orion silver base

5 coats organic green candy


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

just got these in today bout to start on the new project.. :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by streetking_@Oct 1 2010, 10:29 AM~18711135
> *Looks to me like the bike was painted with a silver base, then patterned using another color base then kandy over the whole thing
> *


Well Like I said i Didn't Paint the Bike But i know only one base was used and the Patterns are the Organic Green cuz thats What i paid for only for one base a dif base would have cost me more :happysad:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 3 2010, 05:51 PM~18725683
> *Well Like I said i Didn't Paint the Bike But i know only one base was used and the Patterns are the Organic Green cuz thats What i paid for only for one base a dif base would have cost me more :happysad:
> *


Well it looks like they did ur patterns in a diffrent color for free


----------



## DELGADO74 (Dec 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Oct 3 2010, 03:51 PM~18725683
> *Well Like I said i Didn't Paint the Bike But i know only one base was used and the Patterns are the Organic Green cuz thats What i paid for only for one base a dif base would have cost me more :happysad:
> *


2 bases were definately used,


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DELGADO74_@Oct 4 2010, 02:46 PM~18733431
> *2 bases were definately used,
> *


do you have any idea what the other base is?
i like that combo


----------

